# Looking for kinky rp (NSFW 18+)



## SamoanWolf (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi Everyone! Switchy (not sure if that's a word) wolf looking for a good role play. All are welcome! Only thing is not big into feral but other then that come on in!


----------



## Coltshan000 (May 3, 2019)

Good roleplay you say? Count me in.


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jun 13, 2019)

I would be happy to give a wolf my attention.


----------



## reid minnich (Jun 17, 2019)

depends on the kink, but most things are fine.


----------



## Dutiwolf (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Big Man on a Tiny Block (Jul 14, 2019)

I'd be up to join if this is still open. I'm good to play as just about anything, male/female/herm, sub/dom/switch, etc.


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

SamoanWolf said:


> Hi Everyone! Switchy (not sure if that's a word) wolf looking for a good role play. All are welcome! Only thing is not big into feral but other then that come on in!


I'm down to join


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 27, 2019)

You still looking for people to play with? I'm open to join if you need it


----------



## CaregiverShade (Oct 14, 2019)

I'd be interested owo
t.me: Shade


----------

